# Learning to Drive & ME



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Howdy Folks







hope your having a good day







At the moment I am learning to drive (OK - I took my time getting round to it







but I'm determined to learn before I hit 30 in November).I have a problem telling if my foot is even on the accelarator, let alone judging how hard I am pushing it. The only way I can tell is by the noise of the engine of how much I'm revving the car. My left foot is fine on the clutch - I know when and how much I'm pressing that - maybe because it is less responsive than the accelarator...I dunno.







My driving is going along well except for this one problem - which I feel is a little dangerous coz I have to glance down to see if I actually have my foot on the pedal or not...my sensitivity through my training shoes seems to be nil.







My driving instructor and my family all seem to think that I should be able to feel the pedal wearing trainers - but I just can't. My questions are: is it me? is it the ME? is it my trainers? would different shoes help? what sort of shoes would be best?Whatever - I can't go about driving not having any knowledge if I have my foot on a pedal or not - its dangerous.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

It's not you, it's the trainers. I cannot feel the accelerator pedal when wearing my walking boots, plastic clogs, rubber-soled Birkenstocks etc. I just go on faith that it's there! However, I can feel them through my comparatively thin-soled leather shoes. I suggest you buy a pair of leather shoes if you can, and try those. You know the kind of shoes I mean - when you walk on gravel and cobbles you can feel eveything in the soles of your feet


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I imagine it's the shoes too. I'm with Susan - get a pair with thinner soles. Let us know how you make out! (And when you get your license!)


----------



## Tallulah (Apr 14, 2003)

I had this problem too when I was learning to drive, but different shoes fixed it.In the meantime, does the car have a rev counter? That will tell you how hard you've got your foot on the accelerator more accurately than listening to the sound of the engine.As you get used to a certain car, you'll be able to just tell where the pedal is. But that does take a little bit of time. Do bear in mind that you don't *really* learn to drive until after you have your license and can drive about on your own. It took me months to work out where the gear stick was, but now I'm comfortable driving almost any car.


----------

